# Visa for Australians Entering Vietnam



## Kletron (6 mo ago)

Hi

I went to the Vietnamese Embassy website Vietnam Visa - Embassy of Vietnam in Australia and it says Australians need to have a tour booked before we can enter into Vietnam
But every travel agent ive called and SmartTraveller website says no.. Only an Evisa is needed.

Can anyone tell me who has recently been to Vietnam if an Evisa was ok???

Thanks


----------

